# Power Door Lock Wiring



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey gang,

I know some of you guys have wiring diagrams so hopefully I can trouble you to look something up on my behalf. I'm looking for a lead that goes hot when you hit the "unlock" button -- ideally a lead that's specific to the remote receiver's output, but that's not crucial. I guess another factor would be ease of access to the wire; I'm not even sure where the remote door lock module is located.

Background: the voltage regulator/startup-shutdown controller I ordered for my car PC has a "pulse start" feature that lets me use a short "on" burst from any 12V source to activate the computer's startup, so I don't have to endure long boot times after I've turned the key in the ignition. The voltage regulator lets the PC survive the engine cranking. I've decided to use the door unlock power to trigger the computer. Once the ACC lead is on, the SSC will ignore input from the the pulse start lead, so I can unlock the doors with the computer on without shutting it off.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Power door & immobilizer unit*

Pierre,
I see where you are going with this....

and will give it some thought.... (how about the "interior map light" that comes on for 30 seconds when you unlock your doors ?)


HOWEVER, I have just been alerted that power door and immobilizer unit information that has been publicly shared could have been used to help thieves get away with your X-Trail.

So this thread will be closely monitored, ideas are welcomed, but:
DO NOT POST SENSITIVE WIRING DIAGRAMS HERE. 


Later,


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> So this thread will be closely monitored, ideas are welcomed, but:
> DO NOT POST SENSITIVE WIRING DIAGRAMS HERE.


Thanks ValBoo. Feel free to PM me anything that might be too sensitive for public viewing.


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

*bump*

Can anyone help me? If not a post of the full diagram for security reasons, PM me or just post the color wire to look for in which location...

Thanks in advance!

Pierre


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ecrase2500 said:


> Can anyone help me? If not a post of the full diagram for security reasons, PM me or just post the color wire to look for in which location...
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Pierre


Hi Pierre,

I got the door lock security diagram here with me now. Please PM me your email address and I'll send it to you direct.


----------

